# Dazzling Diamonds



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle pics from yesterday. We have been working with her every day and she is behaving much, much better.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oooo I love those moonspots!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She really is a beauty. Hooray for her handling better too!


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

whoa...very nice.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I love her coloring, she's gorgeous!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

can't get over how gorgeous she is! that 4th picture is hilarious...she's posing like a model! got that butt out, head cocked back. it's too much!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She is hilarious.... but we love her!  I wanted to breed her mom Diamonds back to Dazzle's dad, but found out he is all booked this year, go figure!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

booo!! guess you'll have to early book him for next year.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow she is sure coming along nicely. She is beautiful and she knows it.. Would love to see her in person. Give her a hug for me. I would spoil her rotten lol.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

There's that beautiful girl  She sure is gonna be a head turner when you take her to the shows! That stinks that her sire is all booked up, it would of been exciting to see if those two made another gorgeously loud colored baby or babies. I guess you better get on booking for the next year lol.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She really has some personality!! LOL she's just humoring ya'll......you can see the look on her face saying "can ya'll hurry this up! I don't have time for that".......she sooooo pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! She is soooo spoiled... she is the naughtiest goat we have ever owned! She comes bounding over to the gate each morning like "here I am! Where's the camera?" :lol:

I'm not expecting her to do all that well at the shows. I don't think she'll be last, but she just doesn't have the power and bone judges like to see. I guess we'll find out soon! 

I wanted to breed Diamond sister Ruby to Camo too this year... so we probably should get in line for using Camo again!


----------

